# Funny cat pics  4



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 15, 2010)

That is cute.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 15, 2010)

I laughed at "Do I look serious? Do I need pants?"... :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, that is funny. :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 17, 2010)

I love that one. 

I had a big scare last night. I heard a HUGE crash in the kitchen. I have never moved so fast in my life. Patti (devil cat) loves drinking out of our fishbowls and I thought for sure she had knocked one over, but it was just some decorative thing. I was going to save the fish though. LOL.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 18, 2010)

*Signs You Need To Get Out More*


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 18, 2010)

That will be me one day.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 18, 2010)

This is something I see in my house:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 20, 2010)

Too funny.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 20, 2010)

Kittehs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2010)

Makes you wonder who the father is


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2010)

Now THAT ^^ is comedy!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2010)

..


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2010)

I like the one about the boots.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2010)

I do too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2010)

Then again, this is why it keeps happening:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 5, 2010)

Fluffy! :lol:


----------



## tasha (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tasha (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tasha (Dec 9, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> That will be me one day.


 
This one's for you and me, Cat Dancer.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## tasha (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2010)

Cat vs. Internet


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas kittehs!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas, Cat Dancer!*


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 25, 2010)

He he.  Thank you, Dr. Baxter.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 27, 2010)

*Stupid Pet Tricks*



Caption: 来年はうさぎ年になるのでうさぎの帽子を用意しました。もしミーミーが自分で被ったら­可愛いと思います。

Google Translates: Prepared for next year because of a rabbit in a hat rabbit. Mimi wears cute I think if themselves.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 1, 2011)

More and more kittehs:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 1, 2011)

And more:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 2, 2011)

Woo-hoo! Canadian money! In your face, Flanders! :homer:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 3, 2011)

Late Christmas kitties.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep because of "dramatic cat." that scares me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2011)

That one cracked me up. Cat expressions are hilarious.


----------



## AmZ (Jan 6, 2011)

How about this one CD!?
My sister's cat... really 'eviled-up'!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 6, 2011)

Never mind the cat. Why is your sister purple?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 6, 2011)

Agh! Scary cat.


----------



## AmZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Hehehe.... 

Well, to quote one of my favorite films of all time:

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971) 
Violet transforms into a giant blueberry after trying an experimental piece of Three-Course-Dinner Gum.


> Violet! You're turning violet, Violet!


(Please excuse that random thought of mine there!)

Now we need to sort out the issue of the cat's neon green eyes! 

Sorry CD! She does have her nice moments also urr:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 9, 2011)

Kittehs;


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 11, 2011)

The Daily What

It’s only a matter of time before Feline Fruit Stacking is recognized as an official Olympic sport.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitties.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 15, 2011)

More kitties.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 17, 2011)

*Tokyo Drift, Feline Version*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Yuray (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 25, 2011)

Kitties for tuesday:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2011)

*When the Xanax wears off*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2011)

*We interrupt your regularly scheduled adorable cat videos to bring you whatever the hell this is...*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 30, 2011)

Kitties.


----------

